# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Танки КВ-1э и КВ-2 от PST 1/72

## ЛИТОВЕЦ

У важаемые с большим трудом нашел танки КВ-1Е и КВ-2 от PST 1/72 . Увы неокозалось руководств по сборке. Если у ково осталось буду блогодарен. По контактам на коробочке свезатса невозможно.

----------


## Rost

Наилучший и самый копийный вариант - поставить траки от ARMORY.
Они сделаны с использованием 3D методом прототипирования.
http://www.armory-rus.ru/AC72/KV/BIG/ar_ac7242.jpg

Рекомендую также и катки заменить. Имеется на выбор 6 видов катков для КВ в 72 масштабе. Вам подойдут эти
http://www.armory-rus.ru/AC72/KV/BIG/ar_ac7231.jpg

Или эти http://www.armory-rus.ru/AC72/KV/BIG/ar_ac7232.jpg
Вот здесь http://www.armory-rus.ru/index/0-33 можно посмотреть весь ассортимент продукции для КВ.
Только нужно зарегистрироваться на http://www.armory-rus.ru.

----------


## forten07

> У важаемые с большим трудом нашел танки КВ-1Е и КВ-2 от PST 1/72 . Увы неокозалось руководств по сборке. Если у ково осталось буду блогодарен. По контактам на коробочке свезатса невозможно.


ЗАчем Вам оно? Их править пекло- возмите Трумпетер

----------

